# Here at last



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Guys
Finally found my way here after being a bit confused and mooching around and about the site for a while
Anyway the important stuff is my 2016 S Line Ultra Roadster and how much enjoyment it gives me
Had it 2 years now and bought it with the intention of doing to long continental road trips but unfortunately due to some worldwide viral unpleasantness I've only managed to do 5,000 local miles so far.
Anyone got some good tips for some great driving roads, at home or abroad, now that we are allowed out to play again?
Bill


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bill, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Bill, Welcome , Were off to Snowdonia, John o'Groats (part of the NC500) and all being well North West Spain 😎


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Molinos thanks.
Did the North West of Spain in an MX5 a few years ago  recommend a night in Logrono doing the Tromp walk around all the Tapas bars👍
Really interested in the NC500 so any info on that would be great
Bill


----------



## JeffG (11 mo ago)

Welcome. If I remember correctly there’s a nice little road between Chepstow and Usk. Did on my motorbike course years ago. It was a lively series of bends!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

JeffG said:


> Welcome. If I remember correctly there’s a nice little road between Chepstow and Usk. Did on my motorbike course years ago. It was a lively series of bends!


Excellent  Thanks


----------

